# The Adventures of Abelard the Homunculus



## chillowack (Jul 16, 2009)

This is my most complex Finale composition to date. While still compact, it's longer and more "patient" than my previous submissions, and it also has more discrete sections. 

Like all my compositions, this was a practice experience: my goal was to learn more about the skillful use of dynamics and various subtle nuances, like background ornaments and different kinds of sound textures.

I also tried my hand at a "dreamy" fantasy-type sequence in the middle, something I've never attempted before--again, good practice.

I apologize for the crummy Finale piano sound, which to my mind mars that section somewhat; but I hope it won't be too distracting for you. I welcome comments from everyone. 

Thanks for listening!


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

You have definitely progressed a lot. I liked it.
Only problem i have is that perhaps the piano came in a little surprisingly.
And perhaps the ending too, i know the big swirl up leads onto it, but perhaos repeat the tonic an octave down or so.

Other than that well done!


----------



## chillowack (Jul 16, 2009)

emiellucifuge said:


> You have definitely progressed a lot. I liked it.
> Only problem i have is that perhaps the piano came in a little surprisingly.
> And perhaps the ending too, i know the big swirl up leads onto it, but perhaos repeat the tonic an octave down or so.
> 
> Other than that well done!


Thanks for the comments emiellucifuge, I appreciate them.

Yes, the piano part is a bit of a surprise; with the harp transition I hoped to create a "whirlwind" effect, almost like being drawn into a dream; but maybe it needs to be prepared more.

An extra octave-down tonic...I will try that out and see how it sounds. Thanks for the suggestions!


----------

